# What's your most ridiculous 'hope'?



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Is anyone else as daft as me - even though it's raining, AF is due tomorrow, my boobs are familiarly sore and I crave choc, there is still a tiny candle-flicker of hope that even though we rarely bd this month, DH's count seems to be dropping and my AMH halved last test, we're going to discover that miraculously we're BFP  (and for some reason this month I am not annoyed or sad about it, just resigned to for once being an optimistic pessimist!).

If I add the years of 'not-not trying' to the years of active trying to the TX and so on, there's probably up to 100+ cycles where I've had a little bit of hope! Prior to delightful DS due to the pessimist in me there were the duvet hugging years and the why me/praying to the heavens months as well as being a realist ones, yet through all of it, I always day dream that maybe one day I will be the poster who comes up number one on a google search for 'surprise natural pregnancy despite mf and ff infertility'

You know, statistically it is likely that one day one of us will end up being that statistic of wonderful joy, and much as I hope it is you, I also hope it is me! If it is me, I promise to be lovely and magnanimous and caring and positive in my outlook and to post on every single web forum to give hope to everyone.

I would like to say that I'm at a point of acceptance but clearly not!   I'm off to raid the cupboard, there has to be some choc there somewhere   !

Babydust to all!


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi eibhlin your not the only one who hopes for a miracle. After our dd was born we made the decision not to have any more tx, but we also decided not to use contraception. I think there is always that little bit of hope each month that a miracle will happen, so I haven't truly accepted it yet. I'm really just trying to concentrate on my little one but every now an again my mind wanders. I'm glad I'm not the only one.
Salx


----------

